# DNR DAYS 2004



## gar-master (Dec 29, 2003)

SOME HOT PICS OF THE DNR EXTRACTING CARP OUT OF A LOCAL FISHING HOLE


----------



## gar-master (Dec 29, 2003)

MORE


----------



## gar-master (Dec 29, 2003)

MORE


----------



## gar-master (Dec 29, 2003)

US HOLDING A CARP


----------



## gar-master (Dec 29, 2003)

THE BOBCAT HAULING CARP INTO A DUMPTRUCK FOR REMOVAL


----------



## gar-master (Dec 29, 2003)

A SICK MAN WHO GAVE ME THE ADVICE, "IF SHE SMELLS LIKE COLOGNE, LEAVE HER ALONE; IF SHE SMELLS LIKE FISH, EAT ALL YOU WISH."
I THANK YOU FOR THE GOOD ADVICE, SIR.


----------



## gar-master (Dec 29, 2003)

DNR AGENTS


----------



## gar-master (Dec 29, 2003)

WORKERS


----------



## gar-master (Dec 29, 2003)

INSIDE OF THE DUMP TRUCK


----------



## gar-master (Dec 29, 2003)

THE LOADER DUMPING CARP IN THE TRUCK


----------



## gar-master (Dec 29, 2003)

A PIC OF ME ENJOYING THE INSIDE OF THE TRUCK


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

why are they gettting rid of all the carp :sad:

nice pics though


----------



## Chimaira (Jan 13, 2004)

The carp eat the Eggs of the game fish, and destroy their habitat, therefore the Department of Natural Resources wanted them out.

The DNR has always advised the public *with fishing license of course* to dispose of Carp. You may not release them back into the Water, or leave them to Death at the fishing hole you are at, at the present time. If caught, you *WILL* recieve a citation from the Wisconsin Department of Natural Resources.

I would much rather have a nice Pike, or nice large Bass on my line then these stinky, no good, pieces of crap!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

looks like lots of p-fury food


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Remember all the discussions on introduced fish (releasing payara, piranha, snakeheads, cichlids, etc.)?

This is the possible outcome.

These carp do not normally live in North America, they live in Asia. For whatever number of dumbass reasons, these guys got introduced here.

Incredible pictures. This is a topic heavy enough for scientific discussion


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

very cool







Anyone know HOW they managed to single out all the carp and leave everything else?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> very cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yeah really how do they manage not to get all the other fish.


----------



## gar-master (Dec 29, 2003)

I WAS ALSO CURIOUS AS TO WHY ONLY CARP WHERE ACQUIRED OUT OF THERE. I asked a few die-hards down in that area, and they also had no response. There were only a few Northern Pike in the net, and a bluegill or two, but the rest were all carp. They all congregated there when the winter kill depletes the oxygen, so they were ready for easy evactuation. Maybe the native fish such as pike and bass can get oxygen easier than these revolting carp. When i read about this in the Sheboygan Press, I knew instantly this was a feat not to miss. Last week they pulled about 7 tons of carp out of that same area. Luckily me and Chimara were able to capture this unique footage.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

the carp are the big ones and all the others are small :rasp:

can you even eat carp cause if you cant then why would they want to be released over here in the USA

i think they catch them by using eggs as bait cause they will come quicker than other fish and also they just sort though them pretty well. they can do it fast when there is 8 people who really want them gone


----------



## gar-master (Dec 29, 2003)

This is the first and only Mirror Carp I have ever seen. Wisconsin must not have too many of them, but it blew my mind to see one in the Sheboygan Marsh.


----------



## gar-master (Dec 29, 2003)

This is the biggest one that we saw, in our time there. 30 lbs estimated


----------



## gar-master (Dec 29, 2003)

Chimara expressing his gratitude for the DNR's work.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Damn talk about one hell of a carp infested watering hole,

suprised they just did not rototene it, with that type of population thats definitly a 
"Nuking worthwhile" area, looks like a sucessfull harvest though,
should lower the numbers a bit.


----------



## gar-master (Dec 29, 2003)

ACCORDING TO THE SHEBOYGAN PRESS:

Department of Natural Resources personnel pulled about 14 tons of carp out of the marsh's "South Ditch" on Thursday to improve habitat - especially for waterfowl - and to spur population growth of the marsh's sport fish, such as northern pike, bluegill and perch, said DNR fish biologist John Nelson.

The carp, according to Nelson, tend to dig up weeds and destroy habitat in the marsh -- habitat that would otherwise support waterfowl. They are also thought to interfere with the reproduction of other fish by eating their eggs.

DNR staff constructed a funnel-like trap and installed it in the South Ditch that leads out of the main marsh area. Carp move into that area in the winter when oxygen levels in the main lake are depleted from the winter vegetation kill, Nelson said.

With the fish concentrated in the ditch, the trap funneled them into a small area about 70 feet square, where they were collected in dip nets, dropped into a front-end loader and transferred to a dump truck, then hauled away to Peter and Bernadette Seely's organic farm on Silver Springs Lane. There, Nelson said, the dead fish will be mixed with leaf mulch to make an organic fertilizer.

"That's a pretty good use of them, kind of turning back the hands of time a little bit," he said.

Although some people like to eat carp, there's no demand for the fish as food, he said.

"We were looking for other places for the carp for human consumption, but there's not much of a market for them," Nelson said. "They are pretty good smoked, but that's not a huge market."

Despite the amount hauled out Thursday - Nelson didn't have an exact count, but estimated the number at 9,000 to 10,000 carp - DNR staff expect to haul about the same number from the trap Monday, he said.

AND NOW THE BEST PART:

Although some people like to eat carp, there's no demand for the fish as food, he said.

"We were looking for other places for the carp for human consumption, but there's not much of a market for them," Nelson said. "They are pretty good smoked, but that's not a huge market."


----------



## Chimaira (Jan 13, 2004)

I thank the DNR greatly for helping out our Ecosystem.

I'm 100% satisfied they got rid of all those jerks!

A man at the Marsh told us that Smoked Carp is much better then Smoked Trout.

gar-master, if you see this please call me, i am attempting to talk to you on YPager, but you aren't responding.


----------



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

Sheboygan Press Article.

Gar-master your pics are way better than the presses. I suggest you sumbit your rare footage to the press. They will like the footage sir.


----------



## gar-master (Dec 29, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> Damn talk about one hell of a carp infested watering hole,
> 
> suprised they just did not rototene it, with that type of population thats definitly a
> "Nuking worthwhile" area, looks like a sucessfull harvest though,
> should lower the numbers a bit.


 They have already attempted that, to no avail.


----------



## gar-master (Dec 29, 2003)

This American accepted the DNR's donation of carp. When this pic was taken he was in the process of dumping them in the back of the Chevy Pickup that he is walking toward. When interrogated by myself as to his intentions with the carp, he simply replied, "There not too bad smoked, man." He then flicked his Doral butt into the snow and drove away with a grin that made me feel a little uncomfortable.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I think you mean rotenone? Or am I remembering the name wrong?


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2004)

Wow, that's some intense footage. Good job.

Personally, I like carp. They provide the only available fishing in some urban areas. They can survive in polluted, low-oxygen, sewage dumps (not an exaggeration) like the Passiac River here in New Jersey.


----------



## Chimaira (Jan 13, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> Wow, that's some intense footage. Good job.
> 
> Personally, I like carp. They provide the only available fishing in some urban areas. They can survive in polluted, low-oxygen, sewage dumps (not an exaggeration) like the Passiac River here in New Jersey.


 This is very true. ALthough I do like to fish for carp, because they do put up a good fight, they need to be exterminated from a State Owned Marsh, so game species can flourish, not Carp.

We got Lake Michigan and the Kiel Fire Department for more Carp Resources.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

acestro said:


> I think you mean rotenone? Or am I remembering the name wrong?


 yes I ment rotenone, that wonderfull fish killing insecticide
devoloped from Derris.

screwed the name there.


----------



## gar-master (Dec 29, 2003)

I also enjoy fishing for carp. They offer an intense fight when snagged to your pole! I also enjoy blasting them with the ol' bow and arrow, but the carp in Lake Michagan seem to have relocated, to an area unknown to my whereabouts.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

wow, loved all the pics and info. Gar-master that is some excellent investigative reporting.


----------



## gar-master (Dec 29, 2003)

Paul said:


> wow, loved all the pics and info. Gar-master that is some excellent investigative reporting.


 thank you Paul. I noticed your from WI also, what part?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

> yes I ment rotenone, that wonderfull fish killing insecticide
> devoloped from Derris.
> 
> screwed the name there.


Thanks Polypterus, I just remember names wrong often enough where I was doubting myself!


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

Coming from the toehr side of the pond, I find these pictures incredible.

Over here in the uk anglers cannot get enough of carp. They are our main freshwater fish species and generate a huge economic benefits.

They, over here are also an introduced species, bought over in the middle ages by monks for stew ponds. They can be eaten but in my experience (and I have onyl eaten a couple) tend to have a flowery texture and a very earthy taste .. wouldn't bother again.

Funny though our Environment Agency also has a policy of removal of non indigenous species (of course the carp is excluded), so there are restrictions on the catches of wels catfish, zander, orfe / ide (which were introduced in the late 1800's) etc.

there is a common belief that introduced species will decimate native populations, however where zander and wels have been introduced there is evidence that suggests that fisheries have reached an equillibrium (for example the river avon in the midlands), these 'new' predators have displaced native ones such as the pike, to a certain extent but have led to a more diverse fishery.

One thing that interests me about your carp is, 1) they are mainly fully scaled fish (the mirror pattern appears to be the genetically dominant one in Europe) and 2) the small size. Most of those fish would be in the 3 - 7lb range, and I think that the biggest (which you estimate to be 30lb ) is actually no more than about 15lb. I had always assumed that carp would be huge in the states.

Interesting that some of you guys now fish for carp... they are good fighters and good fun to fish for, onylt rouble is that they're not great to eat.

carl


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Interesting 'across the pond' post. First of all, I'm not familiar with "zander, orfe / ide ", what are they? Secondly, I think carp size would vary wildly here as well as anywhere, depending on the specific system they are in (a ditch, a lake, a river, etc.). They wouldn't grow huge simply by virtue of their nationality! Maybe if they were in Texas....









And the increased diversity statement with the wels is an interesting one. I am not sure how much I believe that, I'd have to see the numbers and the techniques of measuring this diversity before and after the introduction. Was this examined scientifically or anecdotally? Also, the evolution of the system and it's biological history become lost when these things happen. This affects our understanding of biogeography and how some natural interactions develop. This information may seem unimportant at first but for our long-term ecological awareness and intelligence (which is not very high right now) we need to be cautious in supporting any introductions.

I can list some papers to look into if anyone is interested. They're a tough read but, for the most part, illustrate our frustrating lack of comprehension of natural ecosystems (much less our lack of understanding exotic impacts).


----------



## gar-master (Dec 29, 2003)

What benifits can carp produce?? Is there really restrictions on carp in the UK?
why are they the main freshwater speices, if no one eats them? I noticed the Mirror carp are an excellent trophy in the UK by scouring carp fishing sites. There are bigger carp in the US but you gotta know where t oget em.


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

gar-master said:


> A SICK MAN WHO GAVE ME THE ADVICE, "IF SHE SMELLS LIKE COLOGNE, LEAVE HER ALONE; IF SHE SMELLS LIKE FISH, EAT ALL YOU WISH."
> I THANK YOU FOR THE GOOD ADVICE, SIR.


 thats a good man!

Thanks for sharing this stuff, was a topic for my dinner last night with moms new MD boyfriend ...


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

gar-master said:


> Paul said:
> 
> 
> > wow, loved all the pics and info. Gar-master that is some excellent investigative reporting.
> ...


 I am in Madison.


----------



## gar-master (Dec 29, 2003)

have you ever been to the sheboygan marsh?, paul?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

great investigation gar-master.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

gar-master said:


> have you ever been to the sheboygan marsh?, paul?


 nope sorry. Ive been to a few crappy marshes in the Lake Delton/Reedsburg area however. Ive only lived in Madison for 3 years. Actually in the state of wisconsin for 3 years.


----------



## gar-master (Dec 29, 2003)

A little thaught of why the Mirror carp would be predomanat in England. Because the monks imported the carp for stew pond purposes maybe they are more common becauses they dont have the high numbers of scales to work through that our carp do. Is this true? if any one knows maybe why please devulge. Da Da Da!


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

Starting from the bottom : -



> gar-master
> Posted on Feb 17 2004, 05:50 AM purposes maybe they are more common becauses they dont have the high numbers of scales to work through that our carp do.


Apparently this is the reason !!!! Less work in the kitchen..... it's funny though that even where fully scaled varieties are introduced the mirror variety appears to become the dominant fish.... must be in the genes.



> gar-master
> Posted on Feb 12 2004, 07:50 PM What benifits can carp produce?? Is there really restrictions on carp in the UK?
> why are they the main freshwater speices, if no one eats them?


The benefits that carp give in the UK are socio-economic .. there is a HUGE industry surrounding the angling for carp, and even though we don't eat them, there are hundreds of thousands of people that are willing to spend significant amounts to catch them.

I was refering to them as the 'main species' purely from and angling point of view, not from a species dominance perspective. ... just that more people dedicate their angling activities towards carp than other species.

Over here there is much less emphasis on eating what you catch, much more on the physical enjoyment of catch and release (which from watching some american angling tv shows on Satellite tv it appears as though there is an increasing C&R culture developing in the states)



> First of all, I'm not familiar with "zander, orfe / ide ", what are they?


Zander - V similar to your N. American Walleye - Stizostedion lucioperca (renamed Sander lucioperca)

Ide / orfe - Leuciscus idus .. looks like a chub .. generally stocked in its golden form.



> They wouldn't grow huge simply by virtue of their nationality


I know, all big carp start off small !!!







- just that all the pics I've seen of carp in the USA are massive, reaching a much bigger size than here in the UK.... I think that was the point i was making .. sorry forget that the US is GINORMOUS !!!!











> And the increased diversity statement with the wels is an interesting one


Okay - badly written .... I was alluding to the fact that the introduction of foreign species has led to more 'diverse fisheries' by virtue of the fact that there are now more species to fish for. Or more 'interesting' species.... eg you can go and catch a pike anywhere, but have to make a special effort to go and catch a wels.

I meant to make no reference to improvements in biodiversity or to fish stock biomass



> Also, the evolution of the system and it's biological history become lost when these things happen. This affects our understanding of biogeography and how some natural interactions develop. This information may seem unimportant at first but for our long-term ecological awareness and intelligence (which is not very high right now) we need to be cautious in supporting any introductions.


Agreed









Whilst having done no direct research regarding the introduction of foreign species to freshwater systems (I write the above from a fish nut and angling perspective) I have undertaken quite considerable research examining the impact of changing environmental pressures on marine ecosystems, particularly from a commercial fishing perspective. It is very interesting to examine the changes that occur once environmental impacts (and by this I mean for example the physical impact of bottom trawling) are removed.

The results are often unexpected, although often explainable and the resultant changes to biodiversity, fish populations are not always an improvement upon the preceeding exploited state - depending upon what was expected and the measure of success - depending of course upon what your target for that change was.



> illustrate our frustrating lack of comprehension of natural ecosystems


I think that there is a tendancy in general to expect too much. For instance an improvement in biomass and diversity of marine meiofauna as a result of a cessation of trawl activity is not as 'sexy' or as quantifiable visually as increases in particular fish species may be .... however it may provide greater benefits to an ecosystem than could have been expected.

Sorry for the long post

carl


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

thanx for the cool pix and info on this.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Good points lophius.

It does seem that an extreme abundance of one fish (particularly a game fish) stands out. Those detailed things going on with so many other species are underestimated and, in some areas (ask Poly about the Great Lakes region) these parts are being lost.

I think I'll start an "invasive species" thread, we come back to this so much!


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

Great pixx!







Poor fish


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

most of these "Game fish" where introduced..

rediculous how they will try and eliminate one "foreign" species of leave the rest.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Peacock said:


> most of these "Game fish" where introduced..
> 
> rediculous how they will try and eliminate one "foreign" species of leave the rest.


 Missing your point Peacock elaborate,

What do you mean on eliminating one foriegn species
and leaving the rest?

Who is they?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Polypterus said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > most of these "Game fish" where introduced..
> ...


 What state is this?

Are the "game" fish native to this state?

if they are not, like WA state, then they are doing no justice.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

It's in WI


----------



## burningman (May 24, 2004)

they are doing just fine carp are just like giant guppies they breed like crazy and they shitt up the water (fun to play football with)


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

CARP IN THE US R GENERALLY UNDER 30 INCHES BUT EXTREMELY STOCKY SOME ALMSOT BECOMING SQAURISH IN SHAPE... wow that was all in caps im not changing it....


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

yes! this was a great thread 4 months ago.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Peacock said:


> Polypterus said:
> 
> 
> > Peacock said:
> ...


 I think I know what Peacock is getting at.

If you have introduced salmon that you like but you remove introduced carp it is inconsistent.

Also, many introduced cichlids are trouble but peacock bass are gamefish in Florida and other countries where they aren't native. It kinda comes back to money (







...my surprise face...)


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

tons of feeders!!!


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

acestro said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > Polypterus said:
> ...


 Thats what I thought, was just a bit unclear,

Interesting things Fish and game depts. will do for promoting game fish,

One I clearly have etched in my mind was the case of the Miller lake lamprey,
_Lampetra minima_ in Oregon, the species was wiped out to make way
for Exotic Trout,

The species was thought to be extinct in 1958, lucky though it was just 
rediscovered again in 2000 which was very exciting.

_Lampetra minima_ is the smallest of the parasitic lamprey species


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

^ok.... lol


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

thats alotta carp lol


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

What is with these deeply dug up thread comments lately? 4 months???


----------

